# SCREEN PRINTING CHEMICALS, substitutions



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

hey guys, and gals.
i was woundering is there any substitutions for the chemicals we use. for example, fab 90, can i use a tile-ex or some other kind mild detergent, emulsion remover ccan that be substituted for anything, what are your thoughts


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I know Lee from www.youtees.net says he uses dish soap as a de-greaser. I am not sure about the stencil remover though.


----------



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

bigwebman said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I know Lee from www.youtees.net says he uses dish soap as a de-greaser. I am not sure about the stencil remover though.


 yeah if i can save some money on chemicals,that would be great, i would just want the substitutes to have the same effect , cleaning power, i was thinking on tring tile-ex for a sub for the fab 90, fab 90 smells like a industrila shcool cleaner , thats where i cam up with the idea, i seems that i have smelled it befor somewhere


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

you can try bleach as substitute for emulsion remover..you just have to dip and scrub it..as for cleaning plastisols off your screen you can try kerosene..spray it over your screen then brush then rinse..as for degreaser you can use your dish washing soap..i like the one with citrus extract..^_^


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

yup..but normal dishwashing liquid and bleach will do you no harm..just saying..


----------



## Albie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm using simple green to degrease my screens I buy the big refill bottle from walmart and pour it in my spray bottle straight.. It's only 5.00.. Also I switched from er80 emulsion remover to er35 wow it was a big difference I can clean the screens much faster then the er80 ..


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

A detergent can be used to degrease screens - don't use dishwashing soaps/detergents - they may contain lanolin or other oils

These detergents can also be used to clean ink out of screens, it takes a little more elbow power but it works.
Getting as much ink out of the screen first also helps.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Instead of buying a reclaiming solution to remove emulsion
buy the crystals and mix your own. You can save alot,
and I mean alot, of money that way.

Why pay for a gallon of water?


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

Eric, where do you purchase your crystals from?


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

the crystals are sodium metaperiodate.

I get a 2 lb container and it lasts me a year.

1.5 oz makes a gallon, 

so 2 lbs makes what? 20 gallons or so?

It comes out to about 2 USD per gallon,
compared to 15-20 USD of the premixed stuff?

I'm not good with equations like that, that's why
I"m a screen printer.

The container says CCI - Chemical Consultants

and is sold through Source One/ Nazdar.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Bill Hood (Apr 11, 2007)

See the following post for more information on this subject...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p821210-post40.html


----------



## Alan Buffington (Oct 27, 2010)

Saving money seems like the easiest way to, well save money. But if you are a commercial printer with employees and inspected by gov agencies you need MSDS sheets on everything you use. Also divide the cost by the units produced with that product. Your savings are so minimal that it may be better to stick with manufacturer recommendations who's chemistry is in compliance with regulations.

The chemical system from manufacturers is designed from degrease, to coating, to reclaim. It works as a unit to prevent loss of meshes, no pinholes or fisheyes, no caustic chemistry, compliance with OSHA and local air quality management. Try having a can of MEK in your shop in So Cal and tell me how AQMD handles your fine. It's interesting that stuff you can buy in a Home Depot is illegal in a shop with employees or where air quality is governed. Just beware of your regulations for your area.

Crystals do work, but one thing to also consider is that with liquid reclaimers the chemistry is suspended and won't crystalize out of solution. Powders need to be re-mixed. There may also be added surfactants and other chemistry that promotes the reclaiming solution that is not present in crystals.

abuffington@Murakamiscreen.com


----------



## gracotool (Dec 29, 2010)

I use simple green as a degreaser and bleach and lye mixed for emulsion remover. It is true that you have to scrub the screen with the bleach but it is cheaper.


----------



## kklowell (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere that mixing beech and lye wasn't good unless you wanted to make some nasty gases.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Get a dip tank nothing easier. Why spend all this time on rigged up chemicals buy the right stuff and you are going to use ONE chemical and your done.


----------



## oaic427 (Dec 23, 2011)

sweetts said:


> Get a dip tank nothing easier. Why spend all this time on rigged up chemicals buy the right stuff and you are going to use ONE chemical and your done.


I agree with Roger get a dip tank an Lawson's one step chemical and it works great


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Franmars 1 step works great. I use roller frames and the square bars have passages so I don't use a dip tank I use the one step or stripedoo. Spray on a quick pad to spread chemical and 30 sec later spray off. Mixing bleach and other household chemicals maybe cheaper but may cost you more in the long run, your health, the environment, harder on screens and more labor. Please be responsible when working with chemicals. The degreaser is a place to save money. I buy 1 gal simple green mix 8:1 with water. Under a $1 a gallon.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I also use the roller frames with square bar it doesn't hurt it to get chemical in the there and it drys no problem


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

sweetts said:


> I also use the roller frames with square bar it doesn't hurt it to get chemical in the there and it drys no problem


This is true but I run volume out of a very small shop.16x20 garage. When I used a dip tank dry time after a reclaim 2-3 hrs in my dry box. Spray reclaim 30-45 min. Due to the extra water the humidity would take extra time to drop. I am going to seal a few with silicon and retry but I have gotten as efficient as a dip tank as the Franmar stuff strips emulsion in 30 sec I do 6-12 screens at a time. A dip tank for 6 screens will take up a lot real estate.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah I have heard of ppl spay foaming the inside of the bar or caulking new end caps in place


----------



## BRPrintshop (Dec 18, 2012)

chard said:


> you can try bleach as substitute for emulsion remover..you just have to dip and scrub it..as for cleaning plastisols off your screen you can try kerosene..spray it over your screen then brush then rinse..as for degreaser you can use your dish washing soap..i like the one with citrus extract..^_^


Can I just say that you shouldn't use Kerosene simply because it is so highly flammable? last thing you want is to clean off a screen and go have a smoke and BOOM


----------

